# Italian Loaf



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2022)

Stumbled across a new recipe and method for Italian bread . I've made it 4 times with pretty consistent results . 
2 cups warm water 
1 3/4 oz. cake yeast . ( I used 5 tsp dry )
5 3/4 cups bread flour 
1 TBLS Brown sugar 
2 Tablespoons olive oil 

Egg white 
Sesame seeds 

Bloom yeast in the water , then add the flour and sugar and mix until the dough starts to form . 
Add the oil , then the salt and continue mixing . About 10 minutes or until it comes together .

Let it rise . About 1 1/2 hours , then flatten it with the palm of your hand . 
Roll from one side and pinch the ends shut as you roll . Seal the bottom and set aside to rise .

Pre heat oven to 425 . I use a ceramic stone .

After the loaf has doubled in size , brush with egg white and sprinkle with sesame seeds  . 
Cut vent holes in the top . 

Using a clean spray bottle , spray the loaf with water and put in the oven .
Bake 3 minutes and respray the loaf . 
Bake another 3 minutes and spray for a 3rd time . 

Bake about 45 minutes . I look for a hollow sound when tapping on the bottom , or 190 degrees .

Loaf No. 1 No Sesame seeds .
This one was the best for moisture , crust and chew . 
















No.2  Got a little dark on me . Not sure if it was time , or I used white sugar instead of brown  .
It was good though . Almost a pretzel taste to it .














No. 3 . Cut this one long ways . Great chew and crust .
Also made some butter to go with it .














Butter came out good . 









Last one . No. 4 
Came out good too , but didn't stay fresh as long . I used AP instead of bread flour . 
Not sure if that caused it , or I did slice it to early . Lost some steam .














This makes a great ( and big ) loaf . 
You could also make up your dough , and use the water spritz in the oven . 
That gives it a nice crust .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 23, 2022)

Those look great Rich! And with some homemade butter...Yummy!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 23, 2022)

Great looking loaves Rich, bookmarked! That bread appears perfect for sanny's or mopping up some sauce after a nice pasta dinner, even making French toast, I gotta make some! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2022)

Wow!!
Fantastic Looking Loaves!!
Can't have that stuff around here---I can't stop eating it!!
Definitely one of my weaknesses!!
Nice Job, Rich!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Those look great Rich! And with some homemade butter...Yummy!


Thanks Ryan . The butter was great . I just did it in a mason jar .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Great looking loaves Rich, bookmarked!


Give it a try Ray . The first loaf surprised me . Straight out of the Italian bakery good . Use brown sugar . I think it makes a difference . 
Thanks bud .



sawhorseray said:


> mopping up some sauce after a nice pasta dinner,


That was the idea with the first loaf . Homemade bread , homemade rav's , 
homemade bread board and knife . 
Store bought salad . Never was good at making salad .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Fantastic Looking Loaves!!


Thanks John . Appreciate that .



Bearcarver said:


> Can't have that stuff around here---I can't stop eating it!!
> Definitely one of my weaknesses!!


I know , me too . I'd eat the whole loaf if my Son didn't eat the other half !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 23, 2022)

Homemade ravioli is another thing I gotta try! Yours always looks great!

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Mar 23, 2022)

Oh man Chop,  I f I lived near you I would be in a diabetic coma eating this.  I will take a good loaf of bread and butter over any cakes or sweats any day!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 23, 2022)

That's some nice looking bread right there!! Well done.

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 23, 2022)

Looks awesome Rich!
I was thinking grilled cheese, French toast, Egyptian one eye’s, and I like a nice brown crust on my bread, so yours looks perfect to me! 
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Homemade ravioli is another thing I gotta try! Yours always looks great!


They're good when you get them right that's for sure . I just got the secret recipe from the wife's side of the family . That's what they always had for Christmas supper .



clifish said:


> Oh man Chop, I f I lived near you I would be in a diabetic coma eating this. I will take a good loaf of bread and butter over any cakes or sweats any day!


Cliff , me too bud . That homemade butter is great too . Put some heavy cream in a mason jar and shake your ----- off . 
Thanks for lookin .
P.S. Just put a small bottom round on the roto .


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 23, 2022)

Big Like!
Never heard of "cake yeast", though...


----------



## motocrash (Mar 23, 2022)

Man that looks good. The crumb looks like it would make good sub rolls.


chopsaw said:


> Not sure if that caused it , or I did slice it to early . Lost some steam .


Patience is hard to come by letting fresh bread cool.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> That's some nice looking bread right there!! Well done.


Thanks Robert . This comes out just like the bread at a good Italian market . 
The steam spritz really gives it a great crust . 



SmokinAl said:


> Looks awesome Rich!
> I was thinking grilled cheese, French toast, Egyptian one eye’s, and I like a nice brown crust on my bread, so yours looks perfect to me!


It makes great grilled cheese or toast too . 
Thanks for the comment .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Big Like!
> Never heard of "cake yeast", though...


Thanks Dan . It's  fresh yeast / pro baker thing . In a solid form , but soft . I've never used it , but have seen it a couple times . 



motocrash said:


> Man that looks good. The crumb looks like it would make good sub rolls.


Thanks . Yup . Smaller loaf and scoop out some of the inside . It'd be perfect .


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 24, 2022)

That looks like the breads we cannot get here in Ga.  Reminds me of the excellent bread we used to get in NJ.  We love good Italian bread.  Great job Rich.  If I can convince the Mrs. we might be able to try this, if I can get the ingredients.  We're on these diets, so we'd have to use it sparingly, lol.  Great job, and homemade butter?  Yes please.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 24, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Reminds me of the excellent bread we used to get in NJ.


Thanks Mike . Hey , that's exactly what it's like . I was shocked when I took the first bite . 



MJB05615 said:


> homemade butter? Yes please.


Heavy cream in a mason jar . Shake until it separates . 



MJB05615 said:


> convince the Mrs. we might be able to try this,


Do some small loaves or rolls . Everything in moderation . Including moderation . Lol .


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 24, 2022)

Tat first loaf is the way I like mine...and the fresh butter, yummmm.

Great Job Buddy!

John


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 24, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks Mike . Hey , that's exactly what it's like . I was shocked when I took the first bite .
> 
> 
> Heavy cream in a mason jar . Shake until it separates .
> ...


Just got the go ahead to do this.  Where can I find the Cake Yeast and Bread Flour?  I assume they're different than AP flour and regular yeast?  This is the fastest she's ever agreed to something new ever, lol.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 24, 2022)

I just used active dry yeast . The conversion is about 5 tsp , or 2 packages . Close enough , doesn't have to be exact . 
The Bread flour should be in the baking isle at the store . I use King Aurther . Blue and white bag . 
Make sure you use brown sugar , and add the salt after the dough starts to form , but is still loose . Direct contact to the yeast can effect the rise . 
It's easy really .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 24, 2022)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Tat first loaf is the way I like mine...and the fresh butter, yummmm.
> 
> Great Job Buddy!


Hey John ! How you doin bud . 
Yup . That first one was the best . I think I'm gonna have to get some mixed up today . Rainy and nasty outside . 
Good to see ya .


----------



## tropics (Mar 24, 2022)

Rich that is beautiful 
Going to half the recipe and give it a shot
Thanks for sharing
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 24, 2022)

tropics said:


> Rich that is beautiful
> Going to half the recipe and give it a shot


Thanks Richie . I appreciate that .


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 24, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I just used active dry yeast . The conversion is about 5 tsp , or 2 packages . Close enough , doesn't have to be exact .
> The Bread flour should be in the baking isle at the store . I use King Aurther . Blue and white bag .
> Make sure you use brown sugar , and add the salt after the dough starts to form , but is still loose . Direct contact to the yeast can effect the rise .
> It's easy really .


OK, that seems simple enough.  I'll post it up if it's acceptable.  Thanks.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 24, 2022)

A little garlic along with some melted butter and I'd be in heaven with that bread Rich. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 24, 2022)

Wow! Big like! I haven’t had bread in over a week… that’s killing me! Great work!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> A little garlic along with some melted butter and I'd be in heaven


Thanks Chris . My Son makes a spread out of mayo , Garlic , green onion and I think some parm . Bakes the slices in the oven . Really good .



bauchjw said:


> that’s killing me! Great work!


Thanks bud . Appreciate the comment .


----------



## forktender (Mar 25, 2022)

The bread looks KILLER!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 25, 2022)

forktender said:


> The bread looks KILLER!!!


Thanks . I appreciate that . I have to say it surprised me how good the first one was . Classic Italian bakery . 
We have some great Italian bakery's and Markets in and around St. Louis .


----------



## sandyut (Mar 27, 2022)

How did I miss this!  Fantastic Loaves. I just love all fresh bread


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2022)

sandyut said:


> How did I miss this! Fantastic Loaves. I just love all fresh bread


Sandy , Me too . I needed some redemption after loaf No. 4 was not as good . 
So I did No. 5 yesterday . Used 2 TBLS . dry active yeast , and cut down the cook time to about 20:00 minutes at 4:25 . Let it sit over night , sliced this morning . It's really good . Thanks for the comment . Appreciate it .


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 27, 2022)

This last one may be the nicest one yet.  I made the mistake of showing these pictures to the Mrs., so if the first one we do isn't close, I'm in trouble.  LOL.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2022)

Mike it's good enough to eat plain .


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 27, 2022)

Oh yes, definitely looks that way.  We were both drooling over that picture before.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 27, 2022)

YEAP! Wife and I are drooling too!!!!!!

Love it!!!

Great job bud!!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP! Wife and I are drooling too!!!!!!
> 
> Love it!!!


Thanks ! As long as you're already drooling , here's the side dish for the main course . Getting close to supper time .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 27, 2022)

That makes a person drool!

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Mar 27, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks ! As long as you're already drooling , here's the side dish for the main course . Getting close to supper time .
> 
> 
> View attachment 627297


Broke in the rotisserie I see!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 27, 2022)

That looks fantastic!  Still drooling from the Bread, now this?  Post up some sliced and plated when you get a chance.


----------



## clifish (Mar 27, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> That looks fantastic!  Still drooling from the Bread, now this?  Post up some sliced and plated when you get a chance.


The bread pics are killing me!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 27, 2022)

clifish said:


> The bread pics are killing me!


Good thing it's only pics! If he had smell a vision it would be torture!

Ryan


----------

